# Guildford Meet - October



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Plenty of notice for Damian :wink:

Usual place - Manor @ Godalming

14th ?? or the week after ??

James.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

should be ok for me.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

21st is better for me... but can't confirm 100% until nearer :?

The 14th is defo 100% *not* possible for me.

*Might *be our last Surrey meet, so would be good to come along


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hmm, I got told today that I've got to go out to the states for a bit. Don't know when though, but I'm going to have to change to a maybe.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Week after is better for me - I'm in Sharm El Sheikh on the 14th  

20th would be fine, but then so is the 19th and 21st at the mo.

Damian

PS YEAH - I spotted it !! (the thread)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

21st then ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cool with me.

Damian


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will bring a TT along to this meet :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

i still don't know


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

ttvic said:


> I will bring a TT along to this meet :wink:


I didn't realise anyone on here still had one :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

S4Tony said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I will bring a TT along to this meet :wink:
> ...


I've still got one. I can bring the ibiza instead if you want though. 

If I'm here. :x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We can still bring a TT (tho not one each anymore!). 21st best for us too. Lou


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

- excellent - see you all there (and Phil if he can sort himself out  )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I probably can't do the 21st now. Typical.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Typical :roll:



phil said:


> I probably can't do the 21st now. Typical.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

im gonna have to miss this one out as will be away but have fun. Is this the last meet of the year, as im sure not many ppl want to stand around in a cold carpark?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

TTej said:


> im gonna have to miss this one out as will be away but have fun. Is this the last meet of the year, as im sure not many ppl want to stand around in a cold carpark?


Cold/dark hasnt seemed to stop us in the past... :lol:

Seriously we do sit *inside* the pub... you dont need your thermals!

See you next time

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Is this still on today? My trip's been postponed so I'm here. No TT today though


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm still up for it 

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep me too - in A6 tho :roll:

L


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I'll be there with TT


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I'll be there with TT


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Two? :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

He's making up the numbers. Is there only going to be 1 TT there?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

1 posting to inform you and 1 posting to remind me to go :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll explain when I get there... :roll:

btw trying to persuade the keebab lady to come along...

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't blame me!!! You could still go. If you get pulled, just flash a bit of cleavage and thigh 8)

and tell them *it* was there earlier today... you've no idea where it could be :?

  Go on, you know you want to :roll: :roll:



t7 said:


> I'll explain when I get there... :roll:


And just when I can't get there too... :roll:



t7 said:


> btw trying to persuade the keebab lady to come along...


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll bring an Audi tonight :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I won't be -

Been off ill for the last 3 days so don't want to spread my germs to you lot :?

See u next month


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:roll: :roll: :roll:

Is the another from the famous "James book of excuses" 



coupe-sport said:


> I won't be -
> 
> Been off ill for the last 3 days so don't want to spread my germs to you lot :?
> 
> See u next month


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Is the another from the famous "James book of excuses"
> 
> ...


What like "I'm going out to dinner with my boss...." :roll: :-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Although she happens to be 5'11", blonde, with big t1ts, she also happens to be very good company on a cold night away from home... :roll: besides at least I don't make a habit of spending all evening in the company of sex starved blokes oggling your cleavage :wink:



t7 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif] or what thats no excuse not to come for a [smiley=cheers.gif] and a [smiley=gossip.gif] with us. We [smiley=weneedyou.gif] to make up the numbers.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers peeps - u wouldnt want to catch this though. Lousy [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

when are you all heading down?


----------

